# Clavier sans touche arobase



## zohreh (3 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; toutes et tous,
Je cherche d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;ment comment faire "arobase" sur  un ancien clavier mac "transparent" .
Quelqu'un peux m'aider?
Merci d'avance


----------



## CBi (3 Novembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas quel clavier tu utilises mais en principe tu as un petit drapeau dans la barre de menu &#224; gauche de l'horloge. Clique dessus pour faire appara&#238;tre le menu et s&#233;lectionne "afficher Visualiseur de Clavier" = tu auras alors dans une fen&#234;tre un clavier qui figure la destination "r&#233;elle" des touches, suivant que l'on appuie Ctrl, Pomme, Shift ou Option.

Il ne te reste plus qu'&#224; chercher l'arobase.


----------



## zohreh (3 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour ton aide.
Mais je n'ai pas  "afficher Visualiseur de Clavier" en cliquant sur le petit drapeau seulement :
-Français
-Suisse romand
-Afficher la palette de modes de saisie
-Ouvrir international


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2007)

alt-G ?

sinon dans prefs system/intern@tion@l tu @s l'onglet s@isie et le visu@liseur cl@vier d'@ctiv@ble&#8230;


----------



## Souvaroff (3 Novembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> alt-G ?
> 
> sinon dans prefs system/intern@tion@l tu @s l'onglet s@isie et le visu@liseur cl@vier d'@ctiv@ble&#8230;



   M&#233;chant !! 



zohreh a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; toutes et tous,
> Je cherche d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;ment comment faire "arobase" sur  un ancien clavier mac "transparent" .
> Quelqu'un peux m'aider?
> Merci d'avance



C'est un AZERTY ton clavier?   Moi sur ce Clavier j'ai l'arobase sur la touche en dessous de ESC &#8230;  ( a gauche de 1-&  )


----------



## zohreh (3 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses
C'est "alt-G" la solution

Je ne sais pas quel type de clavier j'ai, mais il n'a aucune touche @

Problème résolu merci.


----------

